# Any help is appreciated~



## LeFrozt (May 3, 2014)

Hey PerC members! I am back for another round of this- the only other questionnaire I have yet to touch. I would like to hear your opinions/suggestions on what my type may be and thanks a lot for checking this thread out! 

Just a warning, it is pretty long. Sorry, I couldn’t refrain myself :tongue:

*1)	What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

Hmm, I am pretty sure of being an ethical type, just unclear whether I fall into the Fi/Te or Fe/Ti axis. I have an idea in mind, but will want to withhold that information for now just to see how things go from here. I am also pretty sure of being a Si+Ne rather than Se+Ni user.

I am open to any interpretation so feel free to speak of your opinion. If possible, try to elaborate as much as possible if you can otherwise it can be quite difficult to convince me – not that I am not open-minded, just that 
I have been trying on many shoes of different types and yet none speaks true to who I think I am. It’s just a request though, not a demand, so you don’t have to necessarily comply. Regardless, I will be appreciative of any form of feedback.

Now, enough blabbering and on to the questionnaire!

*2)	What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

Apart from learning who I truly am, I am also interested in knowing how I can move on and grow from there. When I grow old, I want to honestly tell myself, “Good job so far, you’ve done your best” and if possible, inspire others to live life to their maximum potential as well. I want to rid of my stubbornness and pride, learn how to face my obstacles head on, be a risk taker and not shy away from opportunities. I want to learn how not to jump into conclusions so easily and look past situations away from surface level.

Pretty sure I can go on and on. All these, I have no confidence of achieving yet but hey, that’s the fun part right? Afterall, life is a learning journey :laughing:

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

As of now, I don’t think I have experienced the “finest” moment in my life yet. There are so many simple things that can make me feel like I’m top of the world and yet those feelings are mostly short-lived. I think that it’s when I truly step out of my comfort zone and actually do things that will surprise myself and even others. It’s when I discover stuff that far surpasses my imagination, which I would never think I am capable of achieving or realizing. 

I love it when I get to share my true feelings with an intimate friend on a deep level, with the other person reciprocating as well. I also love to spill my ideas and opinions on the table with a small group of people, and hear of their feedbacks and contributions to gain different perspectives. Light-hearted debates are welcomed as well it never fails to amaze me how different everyone’s point of view can be, and it would be great if we can inspire others and learn from one another. I also like to hear stories of others’ lives as much as fictional ones, and imagine myself as the protagonist to relish in those fresh and new experiences while thinking about what I would have done in those situations etc.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

Eh… lots of things actually. I feel inferior when I see others make the same mistakes and having the same weaknesses as I do – it’s like looking myself in the mirror. Also, when others grasp new concepts faster, or when they understand things in a much more deeper and complex manner or when they are more productive because unfortunately, I am lazy and have short attention span. I also feel vulnerable when others see through me, although it feels great to be understood at times (such contradictory feelings roud Apart from that, I also feel inferior when I am misunderstood. 

I tend to respect people who make me feel insecure very much, and will usually try to learn from them as much as I can even though most of the time I will never admit it…
*
5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

There are so many elements that it’s impossible to sort out but I will try.

I make sure I feel that what I am doing won’t disappoint myself, or maybe others around me. I want to weigh the possible consequences that may occur before I make my decisions, which is probably the main reason why I am so indecisive most of the time. I will definitely consider the pros and cons as well. I will think to myself- How will my decision affect myself, others and the outcome? What if I did X instead of Y, would it have been better? Will it be wise to do things this way? How can I achieve a win-win situation?

I would also want to consult others’ opinions as well if I am not confident with my abilities in any area because I don’t necessarily think I have the best way of dealing with situations. 

Ultimately, I have to feel ‘right’ to make my decisions.
*
6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

If it’s an individual project, I make sure that I push myself to the limits and do the best I can. If it’s a group project, I want to ensure I feel comfortable and confident that I can rely on the other members as well. I can be very task-oriented and sometimes come across more bossy and nitpicky than I realize especially when I am stressed. Ultimately, I want to ensure that we do the best we can, even if we fail to reach our expectations.

Hmmm… control… well to a certain extent I guess. I do want to know roughly how things will proceed but I do not believe we can control everything so flexibility is very important to me. The element of uncertainty is the one that drives me forward, so being too sure of everything may cause me to become too complacent so that’s a no-no.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?* 

Probably when I go traveling and stuff since I rarely do that. I am rather easily excited, actually. My memories are usually pretty hazy but I do remember I had the most fun the last time I went overseas. It was awesome since everyone around me was speaking in a whole new language and growing up in a very different culture, it was an eye-opener and I especially loved the environment.  

I remember the feeling of the cool breeze, the smell and color of the sea and how I could see various mountains and hills littered around the different areas. The food, although I never come to really like it, was a new experience as well. I remembered being misunderstood as one of them and it was really funny and awkward. Man, I was living life as if I were one of them for that short period of time, and wow, how different my life must be if I were born there. 

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
*
I am more likely to research first, then analyze while memorizing and theorizing at the same time. It’s not mandatory for me to do things hands on, unless it’s something that obviously requires it, say- drawing or playing the guitar. Regardless, it also depends on my interest level towards the particular subject. If it’s something I am not interested in but necessary(ugh), I will probably just memorize. 

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

Organized and unorganized. I do think I can be organized externally if I actually put in the effort but I have to find the motivation for it. 

I would describe my internal mind likes this: 
There are millions of choo-coo trains banging onto one another, vying for my attention. Ultimately the few that survives gain it, only to get destroyed halfway by new spawned vehicles(buses, cars, airplanes, etc) while conveying their messages. It’s like a never-ending cycle. Answering these questions is causing a major jam in my brain. I feel pretty overwhelmed actually - I’m not even sure what I’ve written so far is coherent and valid to me. It’s sad.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
*
I do both definitely. If they are ideas for, say, story plots, I will want to understand the principles behind it – what are the messages they are exactly trying to convey? Is this plot something I want to see in books/films? Do they against what I believe in? Can they be trusted? How can I relate them to my life? If the ideas aren’t anything personal, I think I will look for information to support them to confirm whether it’s reliable before drawing final conclusions. Ugh, I’m not too sure I’m even answering the question right. This question is too easy to manipulate anyway.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

I am not too sure actually. If I have to pick, probably the latter but this question… it’s so easy to manipulate as well. Not really a good question either. I think it’s tiring to take care of others and I honestly don’t need to feel belonged in a group. Harmony would be nice. I want to make sure what to do what I feel right, but I don’t want to hurt others in any way either. 

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

Ugh, another one.

I tread very carefully with people I am unfamiliar with, especially if I sense they are sensitive people as well. In this case, I am more likely to think a lot before speaking. When I am with people I am familiar with, I mostly speak while thinking or before thinking so I can be quite blunt sometimes. Ideas come to me as I speak frequently and on those occasions I will be like, “hey, where did that even come from?” 

I like both but I prefer one-on-one when I have to discuss about intimate matters or for bonding. Group discussions are great too when I want to hear about different perspectives on certain issues. 

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

I like to know where I am jumping before leaping. Yeah, I think actions generally speak louder than words. However, there are cases whereby some people are more comfortable expressing themselves with words rather than actions so I don’t think it’s applicable for those situations. 
*
14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

Tough choice. I think I may stay at home, unless they are of urgent matters.
*
15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

For example, projects. 

I mull over how imperfect and bad things are. I get nitty-gritty about certain details that I will otherwise not care so much about under normal circumstances. I subconsciously become very demanding and I will scan everything in detail to spot mistakes. I get extremely nervous and impatient about when things will get done. If I spot a mistake, I have an overwhelming urge to change and improve things immediately. I also lose my playful nature, and I become obsessed with deadlines as well. 

But hey, it isn’t entirely terrible. At least I gain the ability to hyperfocus. :/
*
16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

When they always insist their way is right and they don’t listen to others’ opinions/suggestions. Making use of others for own agenda. Hypocritical. Not hesitating to backstab others. When they are so impulsive, they do stupid things they will probably regret for life. Extremely dependent on others. Cheating and toying with another’s feelings. Belittling other’s abilities and potential. When they are superficial and don’t look beyond appearances - “I don’t like this person because her hair annoys me”. When they are extremely sensitive to the point where it hurts others around them. 

There are probably others, but these are the ones I can think right off the bat now. 

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

Coming up with different ideas/theories for various subjects such as personalities/stories/relationships etc., personal feelings & thoughts with people I am close with, my own and their take on different TV series/dramas/movies/anime etc, childhood memories or the future, families, traveling, giving or listening advices on certain issues etc. 

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life
*
Fashion, my surroundings, politics and sports. 

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*

I am not too sure about how they perceive me… for people who are close to me, probably someone who is really peace loving (unwilling to get involve in any conflicts), goofy, witty, caring, hardworking, talkative, determined, love talking about human’s behavior, oblivious to my surroundings, creative, reliable and loyal? I don't know, anyway it’s not that I really love peace but it’s because I couldn’t be bothered if I wasn’t involved and I don’t seek to blow things up all the time. I think I may seem hardworking but it’s not that true – it takes ALOOT for me to get motivated to do something (if only they see how much I struggle with it internally). The rest should be pretty right, though not too sure about the creative part either.

People who aren’t close to me have told me I am closed-off, unapproachable, serious, ambitious, shy, quiet and stuff. Eh, those are not that true except the shy part but I guess I give off those during first impressions, although honestly I never intended to. Really? I am serious?? Pffft, if only they would see how I crack jokes outta nowhere and teasing my friends all the time even during serious working conditions. I can be really talkative if I want to too. 

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*

Yes! Watch some movies, read fiction, draw/paint, watch youtube videos about video games, learn some new piano pieces, understand more about human minds through researching and reading up on net, think about what to do next holiday, spend some time going out with family or friend maybe, sleep, daydream about location of next traveling trip etc.

-----------------------------

Feel free to ask me any questions! Thanks for reading :kitteh:


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll help. I need you to fill out a cognitive test first and post the bars. In my own experience I can be fairly accurate if you do this. You'll need to answer some of my questions though, if the survey isn't enough.

Jungian Cognitive Function Quiz

Make sure to post the bars! You just have to copy and paste them. Hope I can help.


----------



## BeBrave (Mar 12, 2014)

1. Do you tend to actively look around a physical environment, spotting facts and attributes of the environment?
2. Do you enjoy performing and experiencing new sensations?
3. Do you tend to replay conversations, places or motions from memory?
4. Do you usually notice when something is out of place in their physical environment, e.g. "That table never used to be there." "Your hair looks different, did you get a haircut."?
5. Do you tend to glance around an environment, scanning a bunch of ideas in your mind's eye?
6. Are you good at brainstorming and quickly noticing the connections between ideas?
7. Do you tend to develop sophisticated internal mental models, and "just know" things by interpreting them differently to how others do?
8. Do you tend to think out loud?
9. Do you tend to directly spot the deductive reason that A implies B?
10. Do you ever zone out to think and organize information within your mind?
11. Are you good at synthesizing complex logical understandings easily?
12. Do you tend to have an urge to share or demonstrate your feelings to others?
12. Are you usually sympathetic to the feelings of others?
13. Do you have a core set of experiences/feelings/values that you hold closely and strongly stand by?
14. Do you empathize with others easily?


----------



## LeFrozt (May 3, 2014)

@EMWUZX 

Hello, I did as you asked! I tried my best to answer who I think I am, rather than who I want to be:

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.89
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.69
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8.255
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||| 6.77
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||| 4.25
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||| 3.78
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||| 3.45
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||| 3.24

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is very developed.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is low.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INFP
or Second Possibility: ENFP
or Third Possibility: INFJ


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Fi - Ne - Ni - Fe - Se - Te - Ti - Si

@BeBrave

*1. Do you tend to actively look around a physical environment, spotting facts and attributes of the environment?*
No, almost never. Even if I do, it has to be really conscious, especially if I feel threatened. I tend to be more focused on people instead and other than that I mostly live in my head. 

*2. Do you enjoy performing and experiencing new sensations?*
Sometimes, but I don't exactly seek for it. I am never too aware of my senses, unless I feel really uncomfortable.

*3. Do you tend to replay conversations, places or motions from memory?*
Yes I do at times. Not really conversations, but rather places or objects or behaviors. They are just quick flashes and not detailed at all. I don't really understand what you mean by motions though :laughing: I don't replay my memories often, it's only when I experience certain things that I get reminded of them. 

*4. Do you usually notice when something is out of place in their physical environment, e.g. "That table never used to be there." "Your hair looks different, did you get a haircut."?*
I am the worst person at that, ever. They have to be really drastic for me to notice and I have to consciously tell myself to remember as my default state is to ignore my immediate surroundings as long as they don't affect me in any way. Eg. I never noticed the details of the paintings in my house until years later(in the back of my mind I know there are paintings there but I never noticed them). I know though, that if I willed myself to do it I would be good at it, but just never bothered to.

*5. Do you tend to glance around an environment, scanning a bunch of ideas in your mind's eye?*
My ideas come from my mind most of the time. Sometimes they are from experiences and with those ideas I would play around with them to fit into the context. Other times they literally come out of thin air and I get surprised when it happens. That being said, my brain gets overloaded with a whole bunch of ideas and that's why I have to either tell them to someone or jot them down before those ideas slip away from my mind.

*6. Are you good at brainstorming and quickly noticing the connections between ideas?*
I love brainstorming, it's a no-brainer - at least I don't have to actually get anything started physically. I am not too sure about the connections part, but I do know that every idea I come up with multiplies into different branches so it's really confusing for me if I don't verbally say or write them out. My brain moves too fast for my hands to catch up sometimes.

*7. Do you tend to develop sophisticated internal mental models, and "just know" things by interpreting them differently to how others do?*
I am generally unconfident with how I view things at times so when I get all these gut feelings I am pretty doubtful of them. Things get worst if I try to analyze them. Of course there are some things in which I interpret differently from majority, but it's more likely attributed to what I feel is right or wrong(principally).

*8. Do you tend to think out loud?*
Alone? Occasionally. I never thought I did but I just caught myself doing it recently. I think it's very subconscious for me, even though I personally find it a little weird to do that. When I am with someone it's different, I speak while thinking out loud most of the time.

*9. Do you tend to directly spot the deductive reason that A implies B?*
I think I can do this, but pretty subconsciously too. 

*10. Do you ever zone out to think and organize information within your mind?*
Yes, I think I do that at times. 

*11. Are you good at synthesizing complex logical understandings easily?*
Not too sure about that either... I just think in terms of whatever way feels right.

*12. Do you tend to have an urge to share or demonstrate your feelings to others?*
If I feel the situation calls for it, I would. Honestly, rather than demonstrating my feelings I would share my opinions or suggestions instead. 

*12. Are you usually sympathetic to the feelings of others?*
Yes, I think I am a pretty sympathetic person. I only cared mostly about myself when I was younger, but I learnt that the world doesn't revolve around 'me' and I need to be sensitive others' feelings more as well if not I will probably die lonely without being remembered 

*13. Do you have a core set of experiences/feelings/values that you hold closely and strongly stand by?*
Yes there are a few. I know that when I was younger I had a strong innate sense of what's right and what's wrong but it's less stronger now that I am a bit older. I realized that there are many things I have yet to know, and it won't be good if I am too stubborn about my values - especially if I want to grow and mature as a person but nevertheless, there are still a few I have stuck to since young. 

*14. Do you empathize with others easily?*
Yes, especially if I put myself in another person's shoes and asking myself if I would have felt the same? It's probably even easier if I experienced it firsthand myself. 

There ya go, thanks for your questions! :wink:


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

@LeFrozt

Hmm, can you answer a few of my questions?

1. If you were forced to take on a life project, would you rather create people oriented ideas everyday, or introspect regarding your own morals everyday? 

2. You would be allowed to have 1 hour of free time to do something else besides this project. What would you do during that free time?

3. Are you comfortable with dealing with objective fact? Like, if an objective fact entirely invalidated one of your deepest held standards, would you be willing to trust the fact?


----------



## LeFrozt (May 3, 2014)

*1. If you were forced to take on a life project, would you rather create people oriented ideas everyday, or introspect regarding your own morals everyday?*

Aw, tough choice. How about combining the two together?

While I take the time to contemplate and pen down the things I believe in, I may also research on how I can better convey my principles to others but at the same time, I don't think I should force my own morals on others, since this sort of thing is pretty individualistic. I want to inspire others but not force my ideals down their throats. If possible, I would like do things that can help others as well - so I may create these people oriented ideas (eg. advices on relationship problems/what goes through a mind of a social introvert etc) based on what I feel is right and true. I will probably write books for stuff like that and I would like to incorporate my personal experiences as much as possible although of course it's not limited to just those. 

I am not sure if I answered your question though... 

*2. You would be allowed to have 1 hour of free time to do something else besides this project. What would you do during that free time?*

Ah man, only an hour? So no traveling? :sad: There are so many things I would like to do in that hour - read a book, watch a movie, draw, sleep, contemplate about what I've been doing so far and if there was any meaning for me to continue (isit really what I want to do? Is this something I can commit to for life? etc), or maybe simply just relax and not think about anything. By the way, I may spend half an hour wasting about thinking what I want to do and end up not doing much. I wouldn't be able to concentrate doing anything either, because an hour is simply too short for me to accomplish anything I want to do. :blushed:

*3. Are you comfortable with dealing with objective fact? Like, if an objective fact entirely invalidated one of your deepest held standards, would you be willing to trust the fact?*

I don't think so. I think just one objective fact is not enough to change my mind, especially if it concerns any of my deepest held principles. For an example, one of my morals is to never steal from others. If I were told or witness something that implies stealing is may not be exactly 'bad' because sometimes in this world you have to do it to survive - for me, even if no one ever finds out what I did, I will berate myself for life. Yeah, so it takes a lot more than 'an objective fact' to convince me otherwise.


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

> I want to inspire others but not force my ideals down their throats. If possible, I would like do things that can help others as well - so I may create these people oriented ideas (eg. advices on relationship problems/what goes through a mind of a social introvert etc) based on what I feel is right and true.


It seems that you indirectly prefer the first option. :wink:



> So no traveling?


You also seem to like the outside world as a whole quite a bit.

Your last answer could apply to either an ENFP or an INFP, but, judging by your attitude, the order of your cognitive functions and the other answers you gave me, I think that you're...







This is where the drum roll is.











An ENFP! I'm probably 85 percent on this, so you should wait for other answers.


----------



## LeFrozt (May 3, 2014)

sHey thanks alot! That's actually the type I have been considering for quite a while now. 

By chance, do you think it's possible for me to be a SFJ of any sort? I was suggested this twice now. I doubt ISFJ though because I can't relate to inferior Ne at all and my Si probably isn't that strong. ESFJ is a possibility. Maybe one with developed Ne? I feel I can relate to inferior Ti somewhat but also inferior Si- obsession with certain details I probably won't care so much about usually although not the body conscious part since I can totally ignore my body when piled up with work but I am a little hypochondriac. 
Inferior Te a little too, like irrationally blaming others and getting extremely critical of myself and others when I get stressed which I heard could be attributed to inferior Ti too. 

What do you think?


----------



## BeBrave (Mar 12, 2014)

@LeFrozt, based on the questions I got you to answer, your Se and Si are both quite weak. Your Ne appears to be rather strong and developed; your Ni, on the other hand, not so much. Your Te appears to be in your functional stack, but it doesn't appear to be very strong - implying a lower position in the functional stack. Fe and Fi appear to be relatively strong, but I'd say your Fi dominates over your Fe. I'd say that your functional stack most likely consists of Fi, Ne, Si, and Te - yet in what order, I'm not entirely sure. You're most likely either an ENFP or an INFP.

These links may help:

ENFP vs INFP Type Contrast

A thread on the differences between INFPs and ENFPs


----------



## LeFrozt (May 3, 2014)

@BeBrave

Thank you for the articles! I think an ENFP with heavy Fi roud:

Anyone else has any other suggestions? Go ahead and ask anything, I am more than happy to answer!


----------



## BeBrave (Mar 12, 2014)

@LeFrozt, good to hear you finally figured it out!


----------



## LeFrozt (May 3, 2014)

Thank you very much!

Wondering if anyone else has any other opinions? Feel free to chip in!


----------



## demahomhemad (Oct 2, 2014)

i say you are an ENFP 

Dominant: Extraverted intuition (Ne)


> I also love to spill my ideas and opinions on
> the table with a small group of people
> it never fails to amaze me how different
> everyone’s point of view can be


Auxiliary: Introverted feeling (Fi)


> I want to rid of my stubbornness and pride,
> learn how to face my obstacles head on,
> be a risk taker and not shy away from opportunities. I want to learn how not to jump into conclusions so easily and look past situations away from surface level.


Tertiary: Extraverted thinking (Te)


> if possible, inspire others to live life to their maximum potential as well.
> it would be great if we can inspire others and learn from one another.


Inferior: Introverted sensing (Si)


> I am lazy and have short attention span.
> I want to weigh the possible consequences that may occur before I make my decisions
> I don’t necessarily think I have the best way of dealing with situations.


----------



## LeFrozt (May 3, 2014)

@demahomhemad Ah, another vote for ENFP! I didn't know those you quoted for Fi, Te & Si were actually indications. Thank you for pointing those out!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The actual thing that is really holding back from fully embracing ENFP is the fact that I am unsure of utilizing Fe or Fi more. I am not very sure about Te or Ti either, even though I think I suck at both of them. Apart from that, I am a little worried my answers for the questionnaire were a little biased towards Fi - so I am going to come clean now! (at least as much as how far my self-awareness goes):

- As far as I remember, I was _*extremely*_ sensitive since young. If I felt I was offended in the any way by any of my family members(which is pretty frequent imo), I would immediately yell or curse or cry out of anger. If it were my friends, I would give them silent treatment or whine or retort with snarky comments. Yeah, no one liked me back then but I didn't care much. This may or may not be cognitive type related, but it's most likely cause I was a spoiled brat. Anyway, I have turned over a new leaf since a few years ago of course and I hated the me back then so... yeah :tongue: Now I pretty much avoid confrontation, care much more for others' feelings and have become adept at masking any negative feelings. 

- My mood is easily affected by negative atmospheres, especially with people I am close to. I cannot tolerate it when my loved ones around me are agitated and I can easily burst if I witness arguments(esp parents) in front of me - although I admit it actually makes everything worst.  Also, recently a whole bunch of gossipers came over to my hostel room to talk bad about someone else and I was overcame by extreme anger and urge to ask them to get their asses out of the room. I don't care if they were my friends. I didn't though, and I got obsessed over cleaning stuff to control myself (which is something I usually won't do). Yeah, I know I am very reactive. 

- My mood is generally stable. I don't recall having much mood swings. 

- I don't impulsively act on my negative emotions under normal circumstances. However, when I get very angry, I lose *all* control. 

- I rarely feel the need to fit in any social circles or whatsoever, and neither do I care much about etiquette or mannerisms as long as it doesn't offend anyone. I am pretty content being myself with my own group of friends. Never cared much to ask others how they are and stuff, because honestly it's pretty pointless but I do think it's a required skill to survive in the society so I am pushing myself to do this. It will take some time :crying:

- I can be easily swayed by others' feelings or opinions on the spot but may ultimately fall back to my own *if *I do some introspection. Key word is* IF*. 

- I like to share my own values/principles with others, but never thought of forcefully changing anyone's. It's nice to know if someone else sees the beauty in any of my principles and choose to adopt any of it - but the latter isn't necessary. I will feel honored enough by the former. 

- I can 'feel' others' emotional vibes if I pay attention but whether or not it affects me depends on the person. For eg. if someone I deeply care for is troubled, I will wait for him to open up to me. However, if I see it's bothering him too much, I may take the initiative and ask for the person to tell me of his troubles. I will only give my advice IF I feel _extremely_ confident that it can help(don't want to risk teaching wrong stuff) but I am always willing to provide a listening ear. I will feel really bad though for not saying anything helpful to cheer that person up and may end up berating myself for it. 

- I will mostly put myself in others' shoes to judge situations. What would I feel in his/her position? What would I have done? Usually that's how I understand why others do things in a certain way, even though I may not have experienced myself. I mentioned it in my previous posts that I like being polite, because I want to be respected as well. I thank my family members for little things, because I like to feel appreciated if I were them as well. Hm.. and I may secretly resent/be judgmental towards people who do things that goes against my beliefs :laughing:

- I want to treat others the way how I want to be treated. 

- I never felt the need to mask my emotions unless they were unpleasant ones. I like spreading my bubbliness and happiness :kitteh:

- I was once in a camp and everyone my group never met each other. Some were extremely hyper and extroverted and claimed that we were 'family' on the first night. I was extremely disturbed and upset by that notion, because I don't believe anyone can be "FAMILY" within a DAY. It was plain RIDICULOUS. This honestly made me even more distant and uncomfortable than I already was with the group and I never got to open up. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alright, so... Fe or Fi? :bored: Or is it not clear enough? Please reply, anyone~ Pull me out of this tornado that has been brewing in my chest for many months.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

1 & 2) I have some thoughts on the 'who I truly am' thing. First sentence in and I am already tangenting. Jung described lower functions as being 'unconscious' functions... things that 'just happen' to us, that we do not consciously direct and control.. things that live on the periphery and barge in from time to time. In a sense, they are removed from us, but that does not mean they we do not desperately seek after them. I, for example, spend a great deal of my cognitive effort 'chasing after' my Fe... being right with people and with the world, doing good, being good, acting appropriately, ensuring that others act appropriately.. this is something that grips me cognitively, despite being inferior cognitively. Thus, when I hear 'who I truly am' it immediately strikes me as inferior. Something ghostly and out of grasp. I think it speaks of a unconscious Intuition. Does that make sense? 


Regardless, I have never once heard an Ne or Ni type speak in this way, and I hear it from low order N types all the damned time. That is anecdotal, but due to my extrapolation above, I think it is meaningful.


3) It seems likely that you are a Feeler, though Fi and Fe are not yet clear. I also am quickly agreeing with Si/Ne-Ne/Si though not definitively. 


4) If there is one feature that Ne offers, it is a general tendency to get the 'gist' of things very quickly and without a lot of details. Now, I might contradict myself here, because I don't always think that Ne is about making connections - but rather about seeing the potentials in the essence of objects - but at the same time it seems clear that Ne types tend to come across accurately as quite 'quick' in getting the gist of meta ideas. I think this is true of both NFP and NTP. So, your inferior feeling would not be something I would expect to hear from an Ne type. Rather, it is what I tend to hear from ISTJ types, and also from ISFJ types. It isn't impossible that it comes from other types, but my own experience is what I am referring to. It is interesting what you say about respecting people who make you feel insecure. To me, this speaks volumes against a strong Fi (an inferior Te) typing. I would very much not expect an inferior Te to speak this way. Being unconscious objective thinkers, they are intensely inferior under the burden of criticism and become quite petulant, shut-down, contrarian. You know those kids who won't take advice from anyone and just get so 'whatever' when people criticize them? Those are your Fi/Te types... though if they are not willing to act that way, they may just shut down and check out. Anyway, sounds like you aren't that.


Te/Fi is still possible, though, because the conscious use of Te tends to make for less tense situations... since the Te user can consciously engage Te to work through it 'maturely'.


5) It is surprising that I still am not getting a solid handle on Te or Fe or whatever by this point. No indication of Ni whatsoever, and I think we can cross Ne-dom off the list as well. You are not an Ne dom. Ne aux is unlikely but not impossible. Let's see about those Judging functions, though!


6) An over-acheiver, a completionist. I think INFP is close to getting scratched off as well. This is mainly because Ne is a disruptive function. It halts completionism, and over-acheiving in general, because it attempts to expand context at every turn. It is a tangenter. If this were a central aspect of your cognition, you'd have noted it here. It isn't. You are thus much more likely running of Je (Fe or Te) and Pi (in this case, almost certainly Si). Still not 100% sure of Fe or Te. How odd. I think I am leaning Te, oddly. Stay tuned!


7) A woman after my own heart. I craved this so much I have dedicated the whole of my existence to it. I've left and I suspect I will not come back. Anyway. This is indicative of Ne. The reason I say this is mostly related to tone. See, an Se might do the same thing, but they will talk about the dynamics of the experience. An Ne will talk about the profundity of the PERSPECTIVE. Ne craves being knocked again and again off of its own presuppositions, to be forced to see things in a new way. It is core to Ne. Ni operates in something of the opposite manner, always seeking to perceive an absolute subjective truth behind any object... coming through as symbols or internal images. I think we can strongly say you are an Ne type, but I still think it is probably inferior. Now, this may seem contradictory but it is not. I know many ISTJs (especially ISTJs) who are quite like you in this emphasis. 


To clarify, one of the main reasons I am a traveler is because I want to connect with people and form meaningful relationships, and also to help them. This nearly as core to me in my motivations as is my desire to expand my perspectives endlessly. However, expanding my perspective is old hat. I can expand my own perspective to the moon and back in the course of a yawn. It is nothing. Helping people, connecting with people, that is more difficult, that is something I have to come at side ways, that is a big deal.. a philosophical exercise. You understand. Fe is inferior, though essential and chased after. Ne is central, old news, the snap of a finger, conscious. We think that because we possess something that it must be dominant, but we must consider its role and its nature. I suspect that your Ne is subject to your Si... which is undoubtedly what makes it so novel. My ISTJ aunt sits at home watching TV and going to work everyday, like a good little ISTJ... all to earn money to take a trip to some far off locale every six months. She was our biggest supporter of our trip, though she thought it a bit much that we would NEVER come back. You get the idea. 


8) If you are an Fe, it is 'undifferentiated', to us a Jungian term.. that is to say that Jung thought that you might have only one function strongly different from the others in consciousness. Some 'INTPs' or 'ISTPs' are difficult to differentiate at a distance because both are better simply called Ti types.. and their Perceiving functions are relatively undifferentiated. If you are a Te or an Fe, neither is showing itself well. Hopefully more as we finish up.


9) Not indicative of a strong Thinking function. 


10) I agree.


11) Well, that was clear and definitive..............


12) Fascinating. No strong indication of any particular Judgment function.


13) HAHA, you hit every caveat and point right in the middle. Love it. I think you are probably an Si-dom, btw. Not an Ni or Ne dom, not an Se dom, and not a J (T or F) dom. Si is insidious and difficult to call out on paper... but I think it has shown itself in tone.


14) Introvert, very likely a Pi-dom and very unlikely an Ni-dom.


15) Okay, this helped. I think this pushed me in the direction I was leaning. Before, the lack of Fe was blaring. It just wasn't there, but Fi wasn't really clear either, nor was anything. However, I think this settles it, at least tentatively. This is auxiliary and relatively undifferentiated Te. This is different from the petulant inferior Te. This is secondary Te. Interestingly, you might find that INFPs do this as well, and even ENFPs. However, this state is devastating to them an they will avoid it at all costs as being deadly and draining the extreme. It is a state they enter, but it is hell to them. I think that you are an auxiliarly Te, but that it is not strongly pushed either into pure objectiveness nor pure consciousness. Jung spoke at length about this and even hinted that it was potentially a more common situation. In fact, this is the default that he taught. He added an addendum that a second function could also potentially develop into consciousness to cooperate with the first... but that this was by no means a given. I think this might be the case with you. However, someone else might interpret this as a truly inferior Te.. and thus type you INFP. I would not agree with them, but I'd think they had at least a coherent and reasonable argument.


16) Ah, there is more of the Te/Fi. This is Gold Standard ISTJ talk right here. Fi internal principles and standards, arrested from the object. Objective logic, common sense, no-nonsense. This is a good interplay of Fi and Te, and takes the Fe/Ti question off the table for me, unless something bigger shows up in the other direction. Nevertheless, this, standing alone, is quite clear. It doesn't matter that you care about something hurting others. This is not in and of itself Fe. It is the extraversion of Fi... via Te. You understand? 


17) Yes, this would be in line with both of your extraverted traits: Ne and Te. Te likes to lightly and objectively touch on every subject. Where Fe gossips, Te is like a talk radio personality, and is intensely compelled to offer commentary and opinion about every damn thing... at to this Ne, which is energized by expanding perspectives.. and voila, you got the Ne Te social ball. ESTJs and ENFPs alike revel in this. Though, obviously the ENFP will bore quickly of the ESTJs focus on real stuff and the minutia and content of everything, where the ESTJ will lose where the ENFPs mind has expanded to... seeing it as tangential and off-topic. ISTJ and INFP fare better together, as their interests and conversational style crossover more often. 


18) Indicative of introversion.. and utterly correlative to a strong Si and a weak Te. Someone might want to argue that this might be INFP instead... but the elephant in the room will clearly ask, "Where is the dominant Fi?" .. and the answer is obvious. You aren't one. At all.


19) Sounds about right, and poignant on the dichotomy of those who do and don't know you. That is why our descriptions of ISTJs are so poor.


20) Good times. 


I think you are an Si/Ne ...and ultimately a Te/Fi. ISTJ. 


Hope this was helpful. Sorry for not answering inline. I am a sadist.


----------



## LeFrozt (May 3, 2014)

Wow @arkigos, I didn't expect such a quick and in-depth analysis, thank you so much! :tongue:

ISTJ was certainly a shocking and unexpected suggestion but I don't want to quickly reject that possibility. If there was one thing I was sure of, it was that I am definitely a Feeling type but this was a fresh perspective so I have two questions:

1) Does this mean my auxiliary function (in this case, you're suggesting Te) is pretty much not incorporated into my consciousness and therefore I am lacking self-awareness in that aspect? Well if that's the case it makes sense since I never really related much to Te in any way, which is pretty odd. I always thought of myself as a capable user of both Fi & Fe but never Ti or Te. Does this mean that my Fi is more developed than Te or it's just somehow more conscious? Honestly, the 'respecting people who are makes me feel insecure' was something that I only developed recently... I related more to the Fi/Te suggestion you made as in I still am very sensitive to any form of criticism(even though they're objective, it was more of a personal attack) and I usually shut down or lash out when it happens. If the person I respected were to criticize me, I think I may lose all of that respect for that person even if I may be in the wrong :tongue: but I may apologize after that once I cool down. 

I still feel that I am Fi-Te rather than Te-Fi, mainly because my dad(aux-Te user) is able to judge situations more objectively with a practical and no-nonsense mindset under most circumstances. For me, it's only under stress or work conditions but it was something that was forced out of me due to the competitive industry I am involved in. I tend to crumble and lose myself under competitive circumstances very easily(esp if it's something head on), so this is like a self-defense mechanism I developed over these few years. But a cover, is still after all a cover. I am still damn vulnerable mainly because I feel competitions destroy relationships, which is something I *HATE* terribly.

I am never the kind that is able to detach myself from my own personal morals and I definitely value mercy over justice. My first instinct is to do things by my own emotions & gut feelings (it has to feel 'right') rather than evaluate things logically, which comes after. :blushed: I am able to assess situations from a logical stance much better if I am not directly involved, I guess. My feelings take up a majority percentage of how I make my decisions. I value harmony(self+group) very much, so I sometimes keep my mouth shut or my opinions to myself and avoid confrontations most of the time so I don't hurt others. My values and emotions have ruled over most of my life for as long as I can remember and I don't tend to care so much about what is logical or not. Objective thinking is only something I have started working on only recently. :laughing:

Is it still possible I am a Te-Fi then? :bored:

2) I am definitely a Si+Ne/Ne+Si user, but whether Si or Ne first isn't that clear to me but I guess I can sort of consider the possibility of being an Si-dom as well. It's just that I rarely relate to things of the past and even if I do, they are most likely just sudden quick flashes that come out of nowhere that aid in building up ideas. Even when I work on a project that is similar to some previous ones, I never cared to refer to the ones I did in the past because I believe anything can happen so even if I succeed/fail previously, it's not going to apply. I would likely do things differently, but how different is not something I consciously take note of. 

I am usually unaware of my body sensations. When I do, it becomes _extremely, extremely_ uncomfortable. There were a few circumstances that I became so conscious that I was breathing that I forgot how to breathe. When I am sick, I am likely to brush it off until I become so uncomfortable I felt like I was going to die. I am also unlikely to remember tastes and suck at noticing when things are different from how they were before. :sad: 

Are those what I mentioned just stereotypes and really really untrue of Si? If so, then I may be Si/Ne after all. :wink:


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

here is my conclusion: you are xnfp, being introvert or social has nothing to do with the first letter I/E.
you are definitely Fi and not Fe, your strong functions are Fi and Ne and perhaps Ni and your weak inferior functions are Te Ti Si Fe



for example:


-"Apart from learning who I truly am, I am also interested in knowing how I can move on and grow from there. When I grow old, I want to honestly tell myself, “Good job so far, you’ve done your best”"

relate to Fi function


-"want to learn how not to jump into conclusions so easily and look past situations away from surface level"

that is moderate Si(third or forth) function because you want to improve it 


-"It’s when I discover stuff that far surpasses my imagination, which I would never think I am capable of achieving or realizing. "
relates to Fi because the feeling of excitement that you are capable of realizing things that would be hard for most to understand is an Fi more than Ti or Ni or Ne because it is not the discovery itself what fascinate you, but the feeling of goosebumps from excitement of being special for achieving such thing

-"I love it when I get to share my true feelings with an intimate friend on a deep level"
typical Fi, that what most Fi dom love to do, an Fe dominant is last person to love to share his true feelings unless it is necessary and I notice that in my wife she has strong Fe and rarely she share her feelings to a degree at first of our marriage I was confused if she loves me or not, she never show it 

-"I also love to spill my ideas and opinions on the table with a small group of people, and hear of their feedbacks and contributions to gain different perspectives. Light-hearted debates are welcomed as well"

that is Ne/Ni but since you said you are prone to Si+Ne then it relates to stronger Ne than Se so far

" I also like to hear stories of others’ lives as much as fictional ones, and imagine myself as the protagonist to relish in those fresh and new experiences while thinking about what I would have done in those situations etc."

only Fi function has the strong ability to truly feels what others feel by imagining putting themselves in others shoes and imagine the experience and the feelings if others situation would provoke your feelings you would empathize with them, otherwise you wont care about their feelings, on the other hand, an Fe would love to hear others' stories and try to support them only , but not necessary feel their true feelings 

-"or when they understand things in a much more deeper and complex manner"

that is weak Ti that you feel you wish to grasp and desperately try to improve it which would drain alot of energy and cause you to be depressed, 


-"when they are more productive because unfortunately, I am lazy and have short attention span"

that is sign of weak or inferior Te/Si function because again you feel others are more productive and organized and you desperately and hardly try to catchup with them 

-" I think it’s tiring to take care of others and I honestly don’t need to feel belonged in a group"

that is not what typical Fe would answer.

-you answer to number 7 is not what typical Se would say. it is more Si/Ni or Fi dom answer. 

"I am more likely to research first, then analyze while memorizing and theorizing at the same time. It’s not mandatory for me to do things hands on"
that is not what typical Se would answer, that is Ne/Si or Ti/Ne


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

LeFrozt said:


> Wow @_arkigos_, I didn't expect such a quick and in-depth analysis, thank you so much! :tongue:
> 
> ISTJ was certainly a shocking and unexpected suggestion but I don't want to quickly reject that possibility. If there was one thing I was sure of, it was that I am definitely a Feeling type but this was a fresh perspective so I have two questions:
> 
> ...


Yes, you can be a Te type and still be what you say you are. Let me explain... Te/Fi types, like ISTJ and INTJ can be ruled as much by emotion and value as by logic... the main reason for this is because those functions for them are relatively undifferentiated. Meaning, essentially, that they exist in a middling situation together, and can be difficult to tell apart and often work hand in hand. This is not uncommon with 'middle' functions. 

You say that you VALUE Feeling, and not logic and tend to make most decisions based on emotions. We agree that you are Fi and not Fe. Those without a strong dominant Te do not do well with criticism because their Te, though Auxiliary, is still inferior. Sometimes, the only function one possesses that ISN'T inferior is the dominant. You are not a Te dom, and compared to your dad, are no Te user at all. So, yes, this means your Te is weak. So, what is your Fi? Is it conscious and dominant. 

Fi aux users are the sort that ruminate (selfishly) on their own emotions sometimes ad neaseam. It seems quagmirish and endless at times. Fi aux users are Pe doms (with Te tert) and thus tend to be ne'er-do-wells, contrarians, rebels without a cause, flippant with criticism, constantly seeking change for the sake of change, and thus tend to struggle to not be flakes... and always invariably struggle to complete projects and follow through. My wife is an ENFP, and perhaps my closest friend is an INFP. The ENFP can scarcely hold a job at all, and when she can it is only for a short time until her cognition yanks her to another possibility entirely. She has had 10 times the careers I have had, and they are truly all over the map. She's washed out of all of them because she can't (has no motivation to) complete anything. I could see some SJ type identify with this, but it would be simply because they cannot comprehend the depths of this. I have seen this with every ENFP, and with every ESFP as well. It is the wage of sin for Pe doms. My INFP friend struggles similarly, but is more conscientious... thus, he suffers greatly through his duty. I mean greatly. Horrifically at times.... he is just an ENFP who ruminates too deeply on his ethical duty to act. For all of them, and most ISFPs as well, it is as if there is no place for them because they are too frenetic, too flaky, to distracted and looking otherwhere. 

So, if you don't fit the ISTJ stereotypes and extremes, do you fit the ENFP ones? I ask this earnestly.

Now, on the question of Si-dom. It is a popular trend to call Si memory and nostalgia... this is an error in reading MBTI. MBTI said past-oriented, and the relatively lazy and uncomprehending masses decided to coin it into a proverb. Si is about memory storage or whatever. 

First of all, this is wildly different from what Jung said... in fact, he said absolutely nothing of the sort. Not a word of that. Even MBTI didn't mean this. MBTI meant to simplify N and S to future and past, and that was an utter disregard for Jung but it still wasn't so bad as what it has become. It is a constant effort for dabblers to make thing so simple it is painful. Yes, it is painful.

To Jung, Si is the same thing as Ni, but in the realm of that which is sensed. He called Si a 'mythological', private perception, he called it an abstracting perception and 'anti-real'. He said it filtered all objects through it's own subjective lens and thus would find itself in a private world, disconnected from all objects (as you have described, disconnected from the present). Jung said this directly, in no uncertain terms. That is why, I suspect, that so many Si types on this forum imagine themselves Ni types, because they see in themselves these things, yet only see these things associated with Ni, while Si is inexplicably considered concrete and real. To Jung, and to me, only extraverted functions are concrete, and thus Ne is concrete and Si is abstract. This is absolutely true and I would be overjoyed to elaborate.

Interestingly, Jung said the danger for Si doms would be to deprecate objective reality completely and live in a disconnected private world. He said, of course, nothing of the sort for Ne types, because that would make no sense. For Ne doms he said the danger was that they acted as such an animating catalyst that they would accomplish nothing in their life... having no care to accomplish anything, because Pe cares not a wit for completion. Se discards all that is sown for the sake of the next potential experience, Ne discards all for the sake of the next potential perspective. In this sense, Pe dom is the ultimate grasshopper... who prepares nothing, saves nothing, prevents nothing, fears nothing. Pi types have access, often good access to Pe, but it it's time and in it's place.


----------



## LeFrozt (May 3, 2014)

Hey @tsyspublic, thank you very much for contributing to this thread! I truly never expected anyone else to reply and XNFP has been suggested for me time to time again. I feel like I can relate, but I am currently pretty confused now so I am discussing with arkigos about this. Feel free to chip into our conversation anytime you like! :tongue:

And @arkigos, I knew it wasn't a mistake to approach you for help. What you have written so far has pretty much thrown me over the wall, but I love that. It make think this was probably the kind of answer I have always been waiting for. This is all pretty awesome, imo. 

Based on the way you described Si, it seems like a rather cool function to have. I can totally imagine so many people mistyping themselves in this forum, if that's how much Si has been misunderstood. In my case, rather than being dissociated from the 'present moment', it's more like from my environment. I have always felt rooted to the concrete, but I am always wondering far away into my own private mind. Yet, I know I am no Ni-user.

I do in certain ways relate to your ENFP, as in having no directions and motivations whatsoever towards life in general. It takes ALOT to get me passionate about things and even then my passions are short-lived. I have thousands of interests, but none whatsoever has struck me true to the heart. The career path I am walking towards now was a last minute decision as well, and I am considering changing my course of study for uni. I have interests in medicine, law, psychology, entrepreneurship, linguistics...etc and I am struggling with what I really want. Last week I went into my friend's childcare centre for a visit and even though this wasn't something I have thought of before, for a moment I considered _how great it would to be a childcare teacher in the future._ I can't believe I even thought of that lol even though I never want to dedicate myself to teaching in any way. 

I am actually afraid that if I delved myself into any of my interests, my resolve may waver sooner or later. I know I am not thinking about my future seriously enough, and yet now here I am trying to figure out my own type :laughing: I understand the pain of Ne, as in I can get so immersed in something but when I see something else more interesting, I can totally turn my back towards the former *without any regrets.* And there's no turning back. I do have that 'blah' attitude towards what my future holds most of the time and I can totally picture myself doing what your wife does, which is to never being able to accomplish much.

Let's put it this way, I am rather flaky with my own interests/hobbies/future but never with my relationships. I know who I want to establish a deeper relationship with, or not, but I don't force especially if I notice the recipient is not responding enough. Yeah, that's the best way I can put it. 

Oh and yes, I actually find it terrible to be in the Te-mode. It's like a hellhole if you're asking because I feel like I am being insensitive to others' feelings and potentially hurting my relationship with them. I always feel like an asshole and apologize when that happens. Also, I can see myself falling into the Si-dom trap you talk about. I believe I do live inside a private world which is probably why I am so naive and idealistic. I am not that rooted to reality(as in involved with things going around me) so when I witness anything that directly contradicts how I view the world, I can get a little taken aback and would require time to recover and bounce back. 

Would you mind elaborating how Ne is concrete and Si is abstract? Because I personally do believe in that and would love to hear your take on this. I am starting to consider ISTJ seriously though. It's amazing because I would never expect this to be a possible type for me. If I am really an ISTJ, I would want to redo the whole personality thing regarding ISTJs because it is so freaking badly misunderstood. :laughing:

But then again I would be an ISTJ who totally sucks at Te with too much Fi, so I may not be the best candidate for this afterall. :blushed:


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

LeFrozt said:


> Hey @_tsyspublic_, thank you very much for contributing to this thread! I truly never expected anyone else to reply and XNFP has been suggested for me time to time again. I feel like I can relate, but I am currently pretty confused now so I am discussing with arkigos about this. Feel free to chip into our conversation anytime you like! :tongue:
> 
> And @_arkigos_, I knew it wasn't a mistake to approach you for help. What you have written so far has pretty much thrown me over the wall, but I love that. It make think this was probably the kind of answer I have always been waiting for. This is all pretty awesome, imo.
> 
> ...


Your description of your indecision rather bolsters my argument for Si dom. Look at it again. You are arrested by possibilities. There is no turning back. This might superficially seem to be what an ENFP does, but it is actually not at all. I see ISFJs especially, and sometimes ISTJs, do this exact thing during their college years. It is a gateway, and there is no turning back. ENFP does not think like this. ENFP throws themselves forward like a child, with grandiose aggression, certain that they will do ALL THOSE THINGS. Then, they dive manically into one, and then get everyone into a tizzy and set up a million plans and grand schemes and big world changing ideas... but then it gets hard, and paperwork and blah.. and then they see the next thing and the last thing disappears, and behind them are a ton of people left behind in the dust because reality set in and reality is ... so..... heavy..... so, they went to where possibilities seemed more plentiful. Then, when reality sets in there, they move on again... and again, and again, and again. This is similar to ESFPs, except they focus on what promises the most dynamic engagement, the best experience. 

So, what you are describing is INFERIOR Ne. Inferior? Yes, inferior. See, Ne in any position works basically the same. The only difference is that for an dominant Ne, it dominates everything they do and nothing can stand up against it... they aren't arrested by it, they are pushed off a cliff, gleefully, by it... there is no regret, in fact that is perhaps their sin... an incapacity for regret... they seem almost mindless in their frenzy... those left behind are out of mind. Jung called them fundamentally amoral. I agree that strong Ne types are fundamentally amoral, at least in this particular regard (of abandoning any and all quagmires without a backward glance or even realization). 

I think a 'pure' Ne type is epitomized by Amanda Fucking Palmer (google her) though @_Entropic_ disagrees with me. So, instead lets use John Lennon, another 'pure Ne' type. This is Ne dominance. A man who dropped his wife and son to go after a life more pregnant with possibility. A frenetic soul who dropped the Beatles, wealth, fame, everything for the sake of chasing his own intuition. Instead of building something, he left everything to rot behind him as he again and again and again acted as a catalyst and an animator of meta-level potential at the highest possible scope. If you want to be an ENFP you have to ask, "...am I, cognitively, John Lennon?" LOL, and for everyone I have typed ENFP in my life, my wife included, the answer is a casual easy 'yes'. She tells me all the time that if I didn't stimulate her intuition and keep her interested with ideas, she would probably just fade away and leave. I believe her. It isn't a choice, it is the core of her. I've watched ENTPs and ENFPs churn through people and ideas and plans and phases of life with shocking speed - and particularly in the case of ENTPs, cold bloodedness. It isn't that they are like strident executive types... it is more animalistic and energetic and innocent than that. They don't really mean to. 

So, for my wife it would be like she walks in the room and says, "So, I was thinking of becoming a child care worker so I did it."

"What?"

"Yeah, I got on the phone with some people and we really connected and I start tomorrow but mostly I talked to them about expanding and how we could totally redo how they run everything and they seemed really excited but also a little confused."

"You can't be a child care worker. It won't work out."

"No, but it was great! You just have to come over and see."

"Nope, it will fall to crap. This is a bad idea. Don't get me wrong, there are good ideas out there, and who better than you to push them along, but this is a bad one."

"Oh crap, yeah. I should probably call them. Actually, will YOU call them? You'll say it better."

----

This is an all but real example, and though a touch hyperbolic it is meant to frame what it means to be an Ne-dom. Ne aux people, being introverts, are not like this, though they are quite easily swept up in this sort of thing because it activates their Ne. INTPs as well. An SJ might get caught up in it, but their focus, if an STJ, will undoubtedly be on making it work for as long as it exists... and likely not beyond. For an SFJ, I don't know... not sure they could fulfill that same role, so more likely they'd just be a supportive bystander in the madness. 

My wife befriended an ENTP and it was like watching Pinky and the Brain (am I dating myself with that reference?) every single day it seemed it was something new, and it was interesting what they chose to focus on... appropriately, it was often consultation services. They'd want to go in, overhaul a business.. the ENTP the system of it, and my wife focused on personnel - acting as a catalyst for them. However, every idea got bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger until it popped under the weight of reality and you could see it hit them... paperwork, bureaucracy, licences, lukewarm reception, corporate egos.... and it fizzled and fizzled until one of them would say something and they'd be OFF AND AWAY with the next idea, stopping only to talk disparagingly about the last one. It was quite a show, and so long as they were together, it was perpetual. Thing is, if they had their way, they'd have revolutionized every business in the state! If not for that pesky good for nothing vat of molasses we call reality. They called it uninspired people. People with no vision and no desire for vision. That is actually probably quite true.

Anyway, you see how that resembles what you said, but I am trying to emphasize what it really means if Ne is switched from a lower position, where it serves mainly to harass and derail, to a dominant position, where it takes the reigns and calls the shots truly. For you, it has the feel of a omnipresent backseat driver... for an Ne dom, it is a madman at the wheel. Again, I refer you to John Lennon (and Amanda Palmer, at the very least as an example of a strong Pe-dom) for what this really means.

So, with me, you are going to have to make a play for INFP. I really doubt it, but that is definitely the best you are going to get from me.

I'll reiterate that while I lean Te/Fi for you, if it turned out that you were an Fe/Ti, I wouldn't wear my Typology Hair Shirt over it. It remains fairly ambiguous, which is much of my ammunition against INFP.... as I would contest that you are by no means an Fi dom.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

LeFrozt said:


> Oh and unlike a typical ISTJ, I do not tend to finish stuff. I would say I only finish 10-20% of the things I start, if you do not include assignments. Rather than getting caught up with newer and bigger possibilities, I simply just get bored. Yes, I am very much difficult to please. I can go from marveling something new and totally dump that a day later. I am heartless towards my interests/passions but extremely loyal towards my relationships. I don't think I am a textbook ISTJ. Extremely lazy and start things out of excitement but never finish them. Dislike tying up lose ends as well and I prefer brainstorming to executing. Organizing, creating lists, following schedules, bleh I barely do stuff like that.


^This seems like simply leading with irrational function. Leading with perception makes one naturally more observant and adaptable as new information comes (oriented by what happens), while judging lead is guided by conscious decision-making processes (oriented by rational judgement). I think that MBTI messed up things for introverts with their P/J dichotomy. 



> *Rationals*
> 
> 
> Tend to plan ahead, make decisions early.
> ...


----------

